# Which brand of 2 cycle oil do you use...



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I suppose I should call the Mercury dealer to see what the recommended oil is for the motor I'm getting... but it's so old I know they're going to tell me something stupid like, "we don't support that year model anymore" so, I thought I'd ask ya'll what you think about the "best" pre-mix oil... also what ratio do I have to mix it? 40:1, 50:1 ?? **** if I know. I haven't had a two-cycle outboard engine for years and the last one I had used 16 or 24:1 it was made in 1958... same year as me LOL...
This "new" motor is a 1975 Merc. 175 HP.... any thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Hawk, your motor should run a 50:1 mix if I remember correctly. I know the '77 model year Mercs used that mixture so I would bet that it didn't change in two years time. Just use the "cheap" 87 octane and a good TC-W3 and you should be set.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I don't know about everybody else, but I run Quicksilver most of the time, unless I can get Johnson brand. I think every motor manufacturer has come out with their own brand of oil, which they claim is the best for their motor. Mercury, Yamaha, Johnson and Nissan I beleive all have their own brands. 

As for the mix ratio, I use 16 ounces of oil to 6 gallons of gas, whatever that comes out to. For a motor that old, (like mine used to be  ) I would mix 16 ounces to about 5 gallons the first couple of trips, to make sure it is lubed up good. Somebody will say that is un-nessecary, but I like to be safer than sorry.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*Amsoil*

I use Amsoil in everything I own. They have an excellent 50:1 premix and the best injector oil on the market.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*I concur,MuddCatt....*

I use Johnson,and less frequently,Quicksilver(omc),and mix it 16oz.:6 gal.....Tried Pennzoil,_never again;_gummed it up horrible.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

texasflyfisher said:


> I use Amsoil in everything I own. They have an excellent 50:1 premix and the best injector oil on the market.


 I just read some stuff on Amsoil... they say you can mix 100:1 has anyone tried this?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

so.. if the boat has two 12 gallon tanks like the guy tells me, I can put a quart in each tank and fill 'er up? Is it best to add half of the gas, then put in the oil and then finish filling the tank to get the oil mixed in good? 

I think adding a little extra sounds like a good idea until the engine gets a little run time on it..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Nikonos said:


> Hawk, your motor should run a 50:1 mix if I remember correctly. I know the '77 model year Mercs used that mixture so I would bet that it didn't change in two years time. Just use the "cheap" 87 octane and a good TC-W3 and you should be set.


Nikonos, 
I made a typo... it's a '76 model, but you're right... I doubt they changed it from one model year to the next...


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes they do have a 100:1 premix oil and it works just fine at 100:1. I use it in my chain saws. They run cooler and with more HP on the 100:1 than they do with the 40 or 50:1 regular oil. Since the Amsoil is 100% sythetic it has different rules. If you try to run the 100:1 in a richer ration that what it was designed for you lose a little horse power but I've never had it foul a plug or gum anything up. They have a good tech department that can answer your questions


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hawkeye...*

I use a longneck funnel;measure my oil,pour in funnel while "rinsing"the funnel out with a gallon or so of gas;remove the funnel and finish filling.I generally don't mix more than 32 oz./12 gal. at a time.repeat as necessary.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I would put two 16 oz bottles in each tank, add 10 gallons of gas to each tank. I always try to put the oil in first, just the way I am.  The first thing I would do (if you don't try it on the way home) if the gas hasn't been treated, or it hasn't been filled since the winter, is drain both tanks, and add complete fresh new fuel.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

I ran a '93 Merc 20hp for three years and used both Quicksilver and Super Tech. Honestly I could not tell a difference in performance or carbon deposits on my plugs between the $12 gallon of Quicksilver and the $6 gallon of Super Tech, and as much as I hate Wal-Mart their ST brand really amazed me. As far as Amsoil...they've been around for quite some time but you really don't hear of many people using their product. It may be a quality product but the price and lack of use amongst the general public always kept me away.

In my 6 gallon tank I dumped a pint of oil in and then added six gallons of gas to achieve the 50:1 ratio.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

texasflyfisher said:


> Yes they do have a 100:1 premix oil and it works just fine at 100:1. I use it in my chain saws. They run cooler and with more HP on the 100:1 than they do with the 40 or 50:1 regular oil. Since the Amsoil is 100% sythetic it has different rules. If you try to run the 100:1 in a richer ration that what it was designed for you lose a little horse power but I've never had it foul a plug or gum anything up. They have a good tech department that can answer your questions


I'll have to give them a call... does the amsoil smoke as much as "regular" 2-cycle oil? I've run synthetic oils in my vehicles and I like it a lot... I see no reason not to at least consider it for the boat... I like it that the synthetics seem to remove varnish, rather than contribute to it... in a 4-stroke at least... maybe there's something to that stuff, huh? I'l find their customer tech support number and phone them tomorrow... thanks


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> I would put two 16 oz bottles in each tank, add 10 gallons of gas to each tank. I always try to put the oil in first, just the way I am.  The first thing I would do (if you don't try it on the way home) if the gas hasn't been treated, or it hasn't been filled since the winter, is drain both tanks, and add complete fresh new fuel.


Roger that on replacing the old gas... and I'm leaning toward filling the tanks with fuel and oil, then driving to the lake to give the pre-mix a chance to mix good...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I will tell you this, if you don't fill up BEFORE getting to the lake, you will be sick, and not because of the boat not runnning right. Gas prices at the marina around here is getting close to $3 a gallon.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Nikonos said:


> I ran a '93 Merc 20hp for three years and used both Quicksilver and Super Tech. Honestly I could not tell a difference in performance or carbon deposits on my plugs between the $12 gallon of Quicksilver and the $6 gallon of Super Tech, and as much as I hate Wal-Mart their ST brand really amazed me. As far as Amsoil...they've been around for quite some time but you really don't hear of many people using their product. It may be a quality product but the price and lack of use amongst the general public always kept me away.
> 
> In my 6 gallon tank I dumped a pint of oil in and then added six gallons of gas to achieve the 50:1 ratio.


Well.. Mercury's web site does a good job of selling their products... I just want to be sure that I don't cause a problem because I'm too cheap to use good oil.. I'd rather pay a little more to protect the engine... you know, the old pay me now or pay me later thing. I run premium fuel in my IB/OB because it runs better. I know I don't have to use good fuel for the octane due to the affect oil has on the octane rating of the gas. My Pastor's engine came with a recommendation to run Amoco mid grade fuel because of an additive they put in that grade of gasoline, not for the octane... 
All this, and more, will be taken into consideration guys... thanks very much


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Again, Hawk,I agree with MuddCatt....When I first got my rig,The previous owner had let the boat sit quite some time and rarely used it while in his "care".The oil and gas had seperated and I ended up using a hose and a coupla fishing weights to "vacuum" the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> I use a longneck funnel;measure my oil,pour in funnel while "rinsing"the funnel out with a gallon or so of gas;remove the funnel and finish filling.I generally don't mix more than 32 oz./12 gal. at a time.repeat as necessary.


Hey, maybe I'll get lucky and the guy will have the owner's manual for the motor... yeah, right LOL... thanks bro...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

And I DO use "premium" fuel....


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Well...this post really exploded now didn't it?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> I will tell you this, if you don't fill up BEFORE getting to the lake, you will be sick, and not because of the boat not runnning right. Gas prices at the marina around here is getting close to $3 a gallon.


I can always pretend I'm in Europe on vacation LOL... I hear ya... I can fill up almost anywhere... given the fact that this seller told me he ran the motor on a dyno ercently, I'm hoping there is either NO fuel or fresh fuel in the tanks. Either way, I'm sure I'm in for some work before I go for a boat ride... darn it


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I went to the chat room, but nobody but Nikonos showed up, and I was tending to business in the other room then. I think we have 5-7 people on tonight. 

Didn't go as long as the rods did.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Nikonos said:


> Well...this post really exploded now didn't it?


 Well, you know what they say about fishermen... strike up a conversation with one of us about something near and dear to our hearts and we'll talk for hours.... I'm off to bed... 4:30 comes early, and I'm not gettin' any younger or prettier 

Thanks again, everyone


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I didn't see the post about the chat room until about five minutes ago... sorry... good night all.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I went,but no one was home...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

That's ok, I probably would have had one of the babies in my arms. That's right, your an hour ahead of me, and it's ten here. Not only do I get to bed an hour earlier than you, I get to sleep 3 hours later (6:00) Rednek math.  Gotta roll myself. Goin fishin tomorrow after work, and I DO need my beauty rest for round TWO with that whiskered Goliath. Let him spool a Penn 3/0 Senator!!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Good luck,podna...


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

We will get this chat thing ironed out eventually, it's still new. But I'm out, tomorrow morning I'm changing the gear oil in my differentials so I'm in for a long and smelly morning before I go to work. Take it easy guys...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I use Yamahalube ... =)


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> I use Yamahalube ... =)


You have a 4-stroke, don't you?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

No sir --- I was to cheap to buy the 4 stroke .. lol


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

What mix ratio do you run? Is it "standard" 50:1 or synthetic?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have an oil injector , however I believe the ratio is actually 100:1 on this one -- Which is wierd ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

probably a synthetic... or a really efficiently designed system?


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

QUICKSILVER without a doubt...pay a little more, but well worth the investment


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

*VERY LONG, But interesting reading (if you like DRY reading)*

TC-W3Â® TWO STROKE OIL CERTIFICATION PROGRAM

Due to the nature of the two cycle marine engines, fuel is mixed with oil which then lubricates the engine parts as it passes through the engine during the combustion cycle. This is in contrast to four cycle engines which have oil sumps and pumps for lubricating the engines, and the fuel is not pre mixed. The long term objectives of the two cycle engine industry have been to reduce emissions which contain burnt and unburned oil that has passed through the engine, and to develop a quality of oil that reduces the mixture ratio to fuel while extending the life of the engine. That means significantly reduced emissions to satisfy EPA requirements, less warranty problems, and increased customer satisfaction due to engines lasting longer with less maintenance and overhauls.

TC-W3Â® lubricant, an NMMA owned trademark, has evolved over the years through much testing and research, and has proven to be the level of quality to satisfy the above objectives. And, going a step further, now that two cycle engines have moved towards higher cylinder temperatures and compressions, this lubricant also meets the EPA emissions reductions. TC-W3Â® has demonstrated the necessary lubrication performance quality needed for these more demanding cylinder/engine conditions.

NMMA licenses those two cycle lubricants that meet the stringent performance tests conducted by a sanctioned laboratory approved by NMMA to conduct the tests. The tests include varied bench tests for fluidity, lubricity, viscosity, etc., plus the oil must meet minimum ring sticking and carbon build up on pistons in engine tests. The engine tests include one OMC 40 hp, one OMC 70 hp, and two consecutive Mercury 15 hp tests and two lubricity tests. The tests are run for 100 hours each and the engines are stopped every ten hours for inspection. The chemical make up of the TC-W3Â® oils vary due to the various additive packages involved with each oil brand. Accordingly, it's a performance based qualifications program. The process is very involved and expensive, but worth the outcome for consumers and manufacturers.

TC-W3Â® oils are licensed around the world and are recommended for use by two cycle engine manufacturers.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

*2004 Tc-w3 Certified Oils*

http://www.nmma.org/certification/programs/oils/registeredoil.asp?y=2004

I tried to paste the information, but it wouldn't work... this is a link


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

I use the QUICKSILVER in my boat.


----------

